# Anybody crochet or loom knit for their furbaby?



## LindaLS (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I made up a couple of sweater patterns for my Tiffany and Hanna. One is crocheted and the other is loom knit.

The patterns are free so if you are looking for something new for your furbaby you might want to try these out. They are fairly easy and quick to make up.

http://www.knitting-n-crochet.com/Crocheting-for-money.html

Picture and patterns can be found here.

Have fun.
Linda


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Welcome Linda :hello2: I crochet & yes I make sweaters for my babies.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

So do i........hi!


----------



## LuvMyPrecious (May 23, 2006)

Hi and Welcome Linda  I knit, crochet and sew for my gang this way I know they fit properly for each one and they are made with love  Your dogs are cute and make great models  Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

My 14 year old daughter crochets sweaters for our Chi girls. She doesn't follow a pattern or anything and they are quite cute. Would it be easy for her to learn how to follow patterns, do you think? I'm useless at anything "crafty" so I'm unable to help her.

 Fran


----------



## jmp24 (Nov 25, 2007)

I would like to crochet a sweater for my chi too, especially after getting a look at the poor quality $20 sweaters at PetSmart. I need a very simple pattern with the little U shaped cutout at the abdomen to make room for the boy dog's little "thing". Does anyone have an easy pattern? I know the basic stitches

Thanks, the red sweater is adorable!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

This is what I do make a chain the length of you dogs neck join that chain to make a circle then do any stitch you like dc or single crochet it's your choice then continue on increasing as you make each rw to fit your dog then to make arms I skip like 10 or so stiches & do that many chains to form the arm hole. The next rw you would do your stitch in every stitch including the chains for the arm holes continue on until it's about the spot so your pup won't wee on it :lol: Then slip stitch in as many stitches as needed so that your only making the top of the sweater do your stitch across to the other side & turn when you're at about the same spot on the other side & turn then continue this bit along until the sweater is as long as you want. If the collar is a little loose or you'd like more collar I attach usually another color or a fancy yarn to the free loops of the original chain & continue around until you have a nice collar.


----------



## lostlolli (Nov 20, 2007)

i sure wish i knew how to crochet.. 

p.s..hello!:ngreet2:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

:hello2: Hi Lostlolli


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

i dont personally do this i dont have the patience but people on here are so talented who can


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd love to! but sadly i can't!

my nana started to teach me how to knit & i loved it, but she sadly passed away before i got the hang of it!


i really want to learn again soon though!


----------

